# Steam IDs



## bmd (Jul 30, 2012)

Well we've got a thread about PSN, Nintendo and XBL, so here's the Steam ID thread.

Mine is *ashuk100*.

I am mostly playing L4D2 but seeing as Steam has a sale at every verse end I will buy a game if enough people are playing it.


----------



## magneze (Jul 30, 2012)

magnezeuk is mine.


----------



## bmd (Jul 30, 2012)

This is going well.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 30, 2012)

i swear i  tried to this a while back...

mine is  Professor H or possibly professor_h  i'm not sure


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 30, 2012)

Pointless telling you lot till a) I'm at uni, and b) my evil plans have come to fruition and I've pwned this computer.


----------



## tommers (Jul 30, 2012)

tommers30


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 31, 2012)

ogden7


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 1, 2012)

mrquoad.

Imaginative, ay?

Never really got into owt but single player, but curious


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I tried inviting people but only found Tommers. I think my profile name is 'Shiptonator'


----------



## bmd (Aug 1, 2012)

So what games are you all playing? I'm thinking mrs quoad will be CoH? Tommers has every game ever made. Rubbershoes is Left4Dead 2 and assorted shooters? Shippo, you'll be Guildwars 2? Magneze, not sure and Bouncer is an RTS lover?


----------



## tommers (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm playing Crusader Kings II at the moment.  It's deep.  Man.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 1, 2012)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/professorh/games?tab=all


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 1, 2012)

i've actually  got a couple of spare games  on steam  due  to bundles  and  special offers.   anyone up for swapsies?
i have torchlight, lead and gold  and i think even a copy of borderlands with dlc


----------



## tommers (Aug 1, 2012)

can you swap games?!?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 1, 2012)

you can gift spares

i have spares

i got a spare copy of torchlight  when i pre-ordered 2   and  i have  a copy of borderlands GOTY  as i got it for a freind  when it was cheap  but then realised  he  doesn't really play games


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 1, 2012)

That's what I like about Steam. It inspires spontaneous acts of game gifting kindness 

I only MP with people I know, and I don't do it that often, mostly a single-player, but regardless: catabuca


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 1, 2012)

anyone want HL2

i have a spare


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Aug 1, 2012)

for my sins I am dabbling in SWTOR


----------



## Yata (Aug 3, 2012)

Ive only just got Steam again, last time I used it proper was when it first came out so I've only got a load of old HL games and mods (Day of Defeat, CS etc) Also got the Natural Selection 2 Alpha or maybe its in Beta now havent tryed it on my laptop yet.
Got some free games too, Team Fortress 2, APB but they seem worse than actually paying for a game since you pay for bullets instead in these games :/
dunno what my steamid is, think it might be TheYata but if its the one I type to login then cant really post it here


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 3, 2012)

tommers said:


> I'm playing Crusader Kings II at the moment. It's deep. Man.


Christ. I keep on meaning to make 6hrs to learn how to play that.

e2a: I started walking through the tutorials but found them a bit... erratic... and scattered. Without any clear, linear path through them.


----------



## tommers (Aug 3, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Christ. I keep on meaning to make 6hrs to learn how to play that.



Yeah. I have a feeling that I'm not doing it right, and it is a bit bugged (for some reason my Irish noble suddenly became Swedish, which caused some problems and a madman called bjorn joined my court and ended up killing my fucking wife who was also my spymaster despite me knowing he was trying to, I just couldn't lock him up.) But it's also one of the best games I've played for creating proper epic stories.

Never trust your uncles. Essentially.  They will revolt at the drop of a hat.

And you have to play each ruler differently depending on their stats which is cool. My next one is an imbecile. So really not looking forward to that.

And there's a game of thrones mod that sounds brilliant.


----------



## golightly (Aug 4, 2012)

golightly duh


----------



## renegadechicken (Aug 4, 2012)

Renegadechickenhead is mine  (was supposed to be name name on here but too long)


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 4, 2012)

tommers said:


> can you swap games?!?


 
actually

http://penny-arcade.com/patv/episode/digital-resale


----------



## mattie (Aug 17, 2012)

Oh, sorry, msised this

inactionman.

Which I think neatly sums up my 'Daley Thompson's Decathlon' approach to gaming control.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 26, 2012)

Is my id the one I sign into steam with or the moniker that comes up for me in games?


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 26, 2012)

the game one


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 26, 2012)

Colonel Bogey, then.


----------



## Tulse Hill (Oct 18, 2012)

Madvybez, is my steam ID


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 25, 2012)

public_emily


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 23, 2013)

Mine is matthewpennell.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 23, 2013)

actually   i still have a copy of  Lead and Gold and a copy of Amnesia: The Dark Descent for anyone  who is interested.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 24, 2013)

Chiron


----------



## Epona (Jun 24, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> actually i still have a copy of Lead and Gold and a copy of Amnesia: The Dark Descent for anyone who is interested.


 
Nate would love Amnesia!!!


----------



## The Groke (Jun 24, 2013)

I am Item!


----------



## Epona (Jun 24, 2013)

I am Epona222 and I have now set my profile to public so that people looking for me can find me


----------



## Silva (Jun 25, 2013)

IIRC, mine is lmmfsilva although I'm not even sure if I still have Steam installed.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 25, 2013)

Epona said:


> Nate would love Amnesia!!!


 

hope he enjoys it.  for some reason i thought he had it.


----------



## Epona (Jun 29, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> hope he enjoys it. for some reason i thought he had it.


 
No, he tried the demo that I had on my account and has been itching to have a full copy ever since!  Thanks for gifting it to him, he's been playing it between sessions of Alan Wake, Tomb Raider, and some racing game (he always was a fidget, he's the same with games - where I'll settle down for 4 hours with one game, he'll play 4 games for an hour each!)  But yeah he's been wanting it for a while and has played it for a bit already


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 29, 2013)

fen_boy - somebody add me. I don't have any PC playing friends.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 8, 2013)

Steam ID - dexterdeadwood. Only have Left For Dead 2. Looking for two more for co-op mode. Voice enabled prefered but it doesn't really matter. If you are up for it reply to post as i might need to check my visibility on Steam. Thanks.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 12, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Steam ID - dexterdeadwood. Only have Left For Dead 2. Looking for two more for co-op mode. Voice enabled prefered but it doesn't really matter. If you are up for it reply to post as i might need to check my visibility on Steam. Thanks.


 


yep. I'm in for some shooting . I'm [U75] Otter on steam


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 12, 2013)

rubbershoes said:


> yep. I'm in for some shooting . I'm [U75] Otter on steam


 

Cool. I've sent you a friends invite.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 17, 2013)

Does Steam Cloud screenshot uploading EVER work? It's consistently failed for me for weeks.


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 20, 2013)

BeardyDrummer


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm neil2332 but pretty shit at multiplayer but add me if you like


----------



## dervish (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm dervish616 or dervish666 not sure which, I've added most of you I think I went on a spree yesterday.


----------



## LDR (Aug 17, 2015)

LDR


----------



## LDR (Dec 22, 2015)

Actually, I think it is ld_rudeboy


----------



## tommers (Dec 22, 2015)

tommers30


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 23, 2015)

The Groke said:


> I am Item!



Oh god, I wondered who that was.


----------



## NoXion (Feb 3, 2016)

I am noxion3000 or ÑóẊîöŉ, depending on which is my actual Steam ID. I've just been on an adding spree based on this thread, couldn't find some of you.

I've recently got hold of the Sven Co-op 5.0 standalone version. If you're a fan of cooperative FPS games and Half-Life, I strongly recommend it. Best of all, it's free!


----------



## Hurin85 (Oct 16, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> That's what I like about Steam. It inspires spontaneous acts of game gifting kindness
> 
> I only MP with people I know, and I don't do it that often, mostly a single-player, but regardless: catabuca



lqtrev  is my id .... any gifts welcome


----------



## Nemesisuk (Oct 30, 2017)

NemesisUK


----------

